# Goat hauling idea



## RockyRidgeBoers (Jun 25, 2010)

I raise boers some over 200 lbs. The goat gofer at tsc cost 360.00 + tax. What i did was search auto salvage yards & bought a camper shell with sliding windows in front & sides with the back window busted out that i payed 50.00 dollars for. Then i bought a 4 x 4 goat panel & 1/4 X 3 in eye bolts with 1 reg nut & 1 cap nut & 2 fender washers. I installed wire panels over the inside of the windows & made a rear door out of wire also all for a grand total of 156.00 and 2 hours of time. I will post pics of it friday evening.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sounds cool! cannot wait to see it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Definitely sounds cool! We are wanting to get a truck and trailer next spring, and this could be an even better idea!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Wonderful idea & construction,, and pictures would be nice,,, :hi5:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds cool!

I know what ya mean about the expensive goat totes. But I only got mine for $100.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love to see it... :greengrin: .sounds very creative and neato..... :thumb:


----------



## RockyRidgeBoers (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's some pics


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i wonder if you could build dividers for it... then it'd be totally awesome


----------



## RockyRidgeBoers (Jun 25, 2010)

You could, Just cut out a panel and attach it with snap clips and add another eye bolt or two in roof. Then cut out & add door. That would be real easy. Thanks for a real good idea for a future addition SDK


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

very cool, dividers would be pretty cool too!

how are you planning on getting them up that far? Some of my does are pretty hefty!


----------



## RockyRidgeBoers (Jun 25, 2010)

I was thinking of building an adjustable loading shoot. I could use a boat trailer winch to raise & lower it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very very cool! I told my husband when we get us a truck that's what I want to do!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Very clever! I like that it gives the goats shade too - which the goat tote does not unless you put a tarp or shade cloth on it. I have a goat tote which I love though! (had not planned on buying one but needed something quick when we moved to this farm as the "goat van" broke down!). I got a new buck this month and took the van since it was so hot and I remembered why the goat tote was nice transporting bucks (I think that may have been why I had no one wanting to go with me to pick him up lols!!!). Your camper top would have been great for that trip! Though I think the buck liked the air conditioning though lols!


----------



## RockyRidgeBoers (Jun 25, 2010)

Not to mention rain. I was hauling some new additions to the herd saturday and i had to drive through a monsoon. Long story short everyone made it home nice & dry


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

:thumb: This is GREAT!!! I help an older neighbor haul scrap metal from time to time. He just got an old camper shell with the windows gone. I am going to offr him whatever it is that scrap like that brings and make one of these myself. EXCELLANT idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------

